# Expat Football Teams in Johannesburg



## Gav Casizzi (Apr 12, 2010)

Does anyone know of any expat football teams in Johannesburg. Looking to join a team to play on a weekly basis, happy to play 5 a side or 11 a side,

Gav


----------



## Irina_t89 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi!

My name is Irina. I came with my boyfriend to Johannesburg from Germany. My boyfriend is looking for a team to play social football. Does anyone interesting to play?


----------

